# some ac improvements



## Kinz (Jul 31, 2008)

I need to have some central air conditioning improvements done - one of which is to have the copper tubing that runs from the condesing unit to the air handler inside.  I might not need the whole line replaced, but my dog has grabbed it and put teeth marks in it and also bent it so that it looks pretty crimped where it turns to go up inside the covering on the soutside of the house.  I live in an old house and the air handler is actually in the attic.  There are some other things I think need to be done, but this bent tubing thing seems to be pretty important.  Can this line be replaced for a reasonable cost?  Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Aug 1, 2008)

replaced; yes.
reasonable cost; depends on your abilities and available equipment

probably cheaper to repalce just the kinked section.
unfortunately, this may cost you around $400 in parts & labor.
the whole unit has to be recovered, repaired & recharged.

more importantly, why is your dog chewing on copper?


----------



## COMP (Aug 2, 2008)

biting copper ???? is it a pup ?


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 2, 2008)

Is it leaking where he bit it. Is it still working. Why replace.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 4, 2008)

If the line is severly kinked then replacement will be necessary to maintain proper volume of flow.  The easiest and cheapest way to do this would be to splice in a new piece (be sure to replace the line filter after opening the system).  If it were me, I'd do the repair an then call for a full system charge.


----------

